# Wondering if I'm a sensor after all...



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Today I picked up this book about MBTI. It's called "Type Talk" if you are interested in reading it. I was reading through the parts where it talked about the differences between "s" and "n". I am really starting to doubt I am a sensor. Here is the following evidence to prove my point:

I am seriously absent minded because I get so deep into my thoughts. I am frequently asked if I am angry because I'm so deep into thought or concentrating, when I am in fact enjoying myself. I have always had a knack of asking the question "why" to everything. Which drives people friggen nuts. I love to think, so many things trigger me to think about the smallest of things on such a complex level. And I hate directions... especially step by step ones. I like to do things my own way... and sometimes going step by step takes away the originality of stuff. 


ughhh. I'm so confused. >.<


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you more in the present or in the future?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm constantly day dreaming of the future.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I enjoyed the book, and find it useful for beginners, but I don't agree with their typing methods - considering when the book was written, and especially due to all of these internet forums, I would think their methods 'out of date', at least, when it gets to the more complex parts of the system (Functions, Temperaments, etc.). One of the things you may want to consider is that Ss are fully capable of being daydreamers - both my ISFJ and ISTJ friends that I've known very closely daydream a lot, and are even 'counter culture', but this does not make them Ns. If you feel this is a valid point, however, do you think this has been how you are naturally and for the majority of your life, or just due to a recent mood or change?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

That is very true. It was printed I believe in OCTOBER of 1986. So I can agree with you that it is probably a little outdated. But I was reminiscing on the past and trying to think of things that would differentiate myself between "s" and "n". And I felt like I was more learning towards iNtuitive than Sensing. I say a lot of random things when I talk, and people never quite get me. Is it typical for people in the SJ temperament to be severely random?


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

> Is it typical for people in the SJ temperament to be severely random?


Not from the descriptions, but I've seen many quirky SJs, especially those of our own generation. It's not quite an accurate comparison, but my best friend, an ISFJ, is very random and odd. The difference is that she only shows this when she is with those she cares about, and those she can trust. Otherwise, she comes across as being 'reserved' and 'organized', as the descriptions might say.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

That's true. There are always people who go against the typical typing's in their temperaments. I suppose I could be a ADD SJ, who day dreams and is always in deep thought.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I would suggest a deep review of the temperaments, as well as the functions, before you go about wondering if you have ADD or ADHD.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol. I don't know about that book. It had me thinking I could be an infp. I'm serious.


----------



## lantern (Feb 15, 2010)

SeekJess said:


> Is it typical for people in the SJ temperament to be severely random?


I daydream a lot and am random a lot. Not many people understand me either, I could be talking about one thing and thinking about something else, or if someone starts talking to me I can respond and think of something else at the same time. I've always been a daydreamer, but too much of this and thinking about the future drains me. 

J's preferences are making short and long term plans, are scheduled, organise their lives, systematic, methodical, like to have things decided, and avoid last minute stresses. 

N's preferences think about future possibilities, imaginative and verbally creative, focus on patterns and meanings in data, remember details when they relate to a pattern, move quickly to conclusions and follow hunches, want to clarify ideas and theories before putting them into practice and trust inspiration.

Looking at the characteristics, your daydreaming and thinking a lot about the future could be due to your J, and not related to S or N.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> I am seriously absent minded because I get so deep into my thoughts. I am frequently asked if I am angry because I'm so deep into thought or concentrating, when I am in fact enjoying myself. I have always had a knack of asking the question "why" to everything. Which drives people friggen nuts. I love to think, so many things trigger me to think about the smallest of things on such a complex level. And I hate directions... especially step by step ones. I like to do things my own way... and sometimes going step by step takes away the originality of stuff.


LOL

I'm like you. I can sit for many hours in absent minded. I'm continuously thinking about random things. My friends said I think too much and over analyze everything. I can talk about frivolous conversation for hours, and then jump into deep discussion without having any difficulties. The more "hot" the discussion/debate/argument, the more I get excited, while the other part mostly get drained. Oh, and they often think I get emotional/angry too, while I was actually chill and happy. 

When I'm working and I get myself "drawn" into my task, my colleagues said I look like a very serious and scary person, they thought I'm angry about something. And when they tried to talk to me, it's like I'm not listening to them because I'm so deep into my thoughts and very focus.

When I was a child, I love reading books. Whenever I was reading a book, and then someone was trying to talk to me, my mom always told the person: "Don't waste your time. Whenever she read books, it's like her mind goes to another dimension and her soul left her body. She wouldn't respond, hear, or feel anything other than what she was reading. I even doubt if she ever realize when there's earthquake or ghost appeared while she was reading."

I'm not easy to satisfied. I ask a lot of questions. And each answer only leads me to another question. My friends at college always counted on me to asked questions to our professors during the class, because if no one ask, they usually will gave us quizzes. My friends said the only person who seemed always have questions or things to ask is me.

I obey the rules, but I don't like it. I also "rebel" a lot when I think the rules is ridiculous. I provoked my college friends to fight against the education system in my department once. I dragged them into a "silent cold war" with my department officers and seniors for more than 4 years.

When I'm comfortable with the situation, I don't like people telling me what to do. I prefer making my own rules rather than following an established rules. So, yeah... I can see why you don't like step by step direction. They usually lack of important details.

I'm an S because I don't like theory. I prefer "learning by doing" rather than learning the theory first before jump into action. If you read some of my blogs, it clearly shows my dominant Si, because I like to recalling my past memory and use it as one of my considerations before I make any decision.

I'm an S, because unlike the Ns, I can quickly learn the expected values in society and adapt it to adjust myself. People often call me crazy/weird/unpredictable because I have unusual thoughts and no one can understand me. But when it comes to social occasions, people often amused by my ability to easily adapt with any situation in a very good manner and made myself easily accepted and respected by the people, without even faking myself or trying to be someone else.


----------



## Slicknick9283 (Mar 27, 2010)

Jess, I've read your posts, and I dunno, I think you're pretty much an "S"

Besides, if you were an "N" you would probably "just know" (bad joke)

Besides that, always asking why is one thing, but thats because you want facts.

Could you sit there and talk about abstract philosophy all day?

Do you do things based on huinches or whims you dont understand? 

are you always trying to see what the underlying things are that lie beneath the surface? 

those are what really make me an "N".


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

Grey said:


> I would suggest a deep review of the temperaments, as well as the functions, before you go about wondering if you have ADD or ADHD.


No I do have ADD. I was diagnosed when I was six.


----------

